# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  إليك حورية ... أيا أخت لم تلدها أمي...!

## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

أيا عجبي... بل ومم أعجب ..؟
أأعجب من محبة صادقة لها في القلب آفاق؟!
فعانقت بصدقها ووفائها عنان السماء...
محبة وثق عراها حب الإله لا سواه ... 
فطوت على الرغم من بعد القفار المسافات 
فملكت القلب بصدق أخوتها ... فلله درك من ملكة ملكت الفؤاد 
ووالله إن القلب ليعجز عن التعبير والشكر بل ولسان حالي يقول لله درك حورية ما اروعك ... 
اعذريني على تلك (الخرابيش  التي أسطرها ) لكن أبيت إلا أن أ خطهاإليك علني أرد لك جزءا مما قدمت فبارك الله فيك 
وإني لأدعو المولى جل في علاه أن يحفظك لي ... ويرعاك .. أختا لي لم تلدها أمي بل جمعتني بها عقيدة وقرآن 
فالله أسأل لنا لقيا في أعالي الجنان بصحبة خير الأنام

----------


## ريم الغامدي

أختي وحبيبتي في الله ( الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه ) ..
خرابيش جميلة بل والله دُرر كُتبت من قلب صادق محب .. 
كلمات نسجت بخيوط الحب في الله وكتبت بحبر الاخوة الصادقة مع أختكـ التي لم تلدها أمكـ ..
فأشكرك على مشاعرك الطيبة لكل حورية أحببتها لله وفي الله غاليتي ..
أسأل الله العلي العظيم أن يجمعنا في جنان عدن ..
تقبلي كل الحب والتقدير مني غاليتي ..
*أختكـ ومحبتكـ في الله ( ريم الغامدي )**
*

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

حبيبتي الغالية ريم الغامدي ... أيا سويداء القلب وحبة العيون ..
جزاك الله خيرا على مرورك وتعليقك الرائع على خرابيشي تلك والتي يعلم الله أنها من قلبي لأخت غالية والله 
فلا فض فوك ولا عدمناك أيا غالية  ... كل الحب والتقدير لك غاليتي  والله أسأل أن يجمعنا في الجنة... إنه سميع مجيب الدعاء... وأكرر جزاك الله خيرا ...و( الله يجبر بخاطرك حبيبتي)

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

أولا؛ أود القول  حمدا على سلامتك ياغاليه فلقد أفتقدناك كثيرا‏‏  ثانيا ‏؛ماهي أخبار أختنا حوريه أفتقدناها كثيرا

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

حياك الله غاليتي قلبي مملكة ولقد افتقدتكن ايضا أما بالنسبة للحبيبة الغالية حورية هي بخير والحمدلله جزاك الله الخير كله  على سؤالك عنها 
      وها قد عدت إليكن حاملة الحب كله والشوق كله

----------


## حكمة

تبارك الرحمن ،، أني والله وقد غمرني الفرح والسرور والحبور 
حين أبصرت هذه الرسالة وما حملته من معاني سامية ،، 
نظرتها ،، قرأتها ،، فوجدتها ،، رسالة أخوية تعبر عن محبة في الله ،،
رسالة رائعة في زمن :
نفتقد تلك المحبة ،، نفتقد الصداقات الحقة الصادقة في زمن المادة والتعبة من النفسيات ،،
بارك اللهم فيهن وأسعدهن دنيا وأخرة ،،
دام الله وصالكم بحبل من الله وعزة ورفعة وعلو في الدارين ،، اللهم آمين

----------


## سيدة ريفية

منذ مدة لم ازر هذا المعهد النوراني ...واتصلت بي اختي الراجية امس ..هاتفيا وما خبرتني انها ستكون هنا ..
لكنها الارواح جنود مجندة ... قسا القلب فقلت اشد الرحال الى هنا ...
فوجدت نداء يصاعد الى عنان السماء ..حورية حورية 
اختي في الله ما فعلت الا الواجب ..فلا تعطي له اكثر من حقه وانت تعلمين لو اني استطعت لحظتها ان اكون في الاردن الى جانبك لفعلت ...
اختي سعيدة جدا لسلامتك
يسلم قلبك وجوارك وروحك يا الغالية بنت الغالية ..

----------


## سيدة ريفية

أخواتي اللواتي سألن عني ..
انا بخير والله
..

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

بداية جزاك الله الخير كله يا حكمة على مشاركتك وتعليقك وأسأل الله أن يجعل لك من لقبك نصيبا يا غالية
أما أنت أيا حورية القلب ... فإنني مهما قلت وعبرت لك عن مدى حبي وتقديري الكبير لك ما أديت حقك علي لا وربي .. وسأبقى مقصرة ..وثقي تماما أيا غالية أني لا أعطي الموضوع أكبر من حجمه أبدا لا وربي وانما هي كلمات خرجت من قلبي على الرغم من الألم  فوالله أبت النفس إلا أن أكتبها بعد أن فشلت عملية الإرسال على الجوال ... 
فلك كل الشكر والتقدير على تلك المشاعر النبيلة التي لمستها وأسأل الله العلي القدير ذي العرش الكريم فهو أكرم من سئل وأجود من أعطى وأصدق من وعد بأن يجمعنا في هذه الدنيا في القريب العاجل وأن يجمعنا في الآخرة في أعلى الجنان بصحبة خير الأنام مع بقية أخواتنا اللواتي ما جمعنا بهن إلا حب في الرحمن فجزاك الله كل الخير

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

ما شاء الله ، تبارك الرحمن ..

كلماتٌ وعباراتٌ مُتألقة مُتأنّقة ، كصاحبتها ومَنْ كُتبتْ فيه ، ما شاء الله ..!
أدام الله عليكم الحبَّ فيه ، وجُمعتم بهذا الحبِّ في ظلِّ عرشه ، (وجمعني معكنّ كذلك) ..

أخيتي الغالية / الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه ـ رزقنا الله وإياكِ عفوه ورضاه ـ آمين .

* همسةٌ إليكِ أيتها الشريفة الأصيلة :
أقول : إنْ كانت هذه خرابيش كما زعمتِ! ؛ فالله درّها مِنْ خرابيش ذهبية ، ولله درّ كاتبتها ومَنْ كُتبت فيه ، كم تحمل معانٍ صادقة ، تُنبئ عن حبٍّ في الله وحده ، وإنَّ هذه (الخرابيش) لعمر الله في ذا الزمن نادرة ؛ وروعتها في خروجها من قلبٍ صافٍ نقيةً صادقة ..

وفقكِ الذي فيه أحببتِ ..

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> أخواتي اللواتي سألن عني ..
> انا بخير والله
> ..


 
أهلا وسهلا بك أختي حوريه أفتقدناك كثير أسأل الله أن يجعل ايآمك عامره بذكر الله وطاعته
سغدنا بتواجدك
أنتي وأختنا الغاليه الراجيه رحمة الله وعفوه
أختي الراجيه >>كلماتك لها صداها 
نفع الله بتلك المحبه

----------

